# 2015 Youth Mentored Hunt Registration



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Get those kids registered for a chance to participate......This is a good program.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is this just for kids who don't have the opportunity to go duck hunting with anyone else?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Is this just for kids who don't have the opportunity to go duck hunting with anyone else?


 Any youth that wants to participate can apply.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Any youth that wants to participate can apply.


Awesome....one Tandreaux (aka THE Tanner) registration coming up.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Registration is now open, get those boys and girls signed up !!!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Every year there are way more kids that apply than there are mentors for! If you are able, please take a kid out! I will be taking my 2 kids out in the morning and mentoring in the afternoon. If any of you could do something similar it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I should have some availability to help mentor so if anyone needs another mentor, let me know.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

IZZY is spot on.
Had a great time last year with a misguided LSU fan.:shock:

This year hopefully it will be a few kids from Hill AFB and their 
hero parents.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jada....bad dog


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

izzydog said:


> Every year there are way more kids that apply than there are mentors for! If you are able, please take a kid out! I will be taking my 2 kids out in the morning and mentoring in the afternoon. If any of you could do something similar it will be greatly appreciated.


I definitely agree with you, but it's pretty hard for all of us who don't own boats or private duck clubs. I would think there would be some kids willing to walk who would appreciate a mentor.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> IZZY is spot on.
> Had a great time last year with a misguided LSU fan.:shock:
> 
> This year hopefully it will be a few kids from Hill AFB and their
> hero parents.


that was fun day and long day. to bad the ducks did not work better for us.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

If there is anyone that would want to be a mentor Please let me know. We could really use the help.

Just as an FYI about the program:

Last year we had over 200 kids apply and we were only able to get 31 out, keep in mind that 31 was with at least 2 or three of us taking 3 in the morning and 3 in the evening. While any legal child can apply, with odds like that, most likely the children you take out will not have anyone else in the picture to take them out. The majority of them have never been in the marsh but have the desire to learn more about it or they wouldn't have applied to get up at 3am on a perfectly lovely Saturday morning:mrgreen:

This Program has been in place for about Nine years if I remember correctly and Started with Delta Waterfowl, Troy Thompson and I. Today, I (Widow Maker Boats) get to work with the State of Utah in the form of the late Keith Fullenkamp and Wyatt Bubok and recently the Wasatch Widgeons have stepped in to help out. The program has seen plenty of changes and modifications but two things have stayed the same. Getting kids into the marsh that wouldn't have an opportunity otherwise and WITHOUT YOU GUYS IT WON'T WORK!!!!!! So please if you can help these kids out we would really appreciate it.

If you would like to become a mentor please give me a call or send me a message and I would be happy to discuss the details and get your info if you are interested

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats
8017256507
[email protected]

You can also Call Jody Hendrix
Wasatch Widgeons
8014997716


----------

